
X1 Instances for EC2 – Ready for Memory-Intensive Workloads - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/x1-instances-for-ec2-ready-for-your-memory-intensive-workloads/
======
tiernano
Thats some spec of a machine! 64 cores, 1,952 GiB with Single Device Data
Correction RAM, 2 x 1,920 GB SSD and 10Gb networking, with another 10Gb
dedicated to EBS...

